# Totally Tongue Out Photo Contest



## Petguide.com

> *Send us a photo of your dog with his tongue out for your chance to win a set of Uglies Dog Toys*
> 
> It's not rude to stick out your tongue - well, at least in this case. That's because we're announcing our Totally Tongue Out Photo Contest!
> 
> Starting on Tuesday, November 25 and running to Friday, December 5, we want to see photos of your dog with his tongue out - just like the Uglies! Send us one picture of your dog with his or her tongue sticking out. Your dog can be panting, licking something or someone, or just sitting around with his/her tongue sticking out. It doesn't matter; we just need to see that tongue!
> 
> Just email a picture to [email protected] and you'll be entered. All of the photos sent to us will be featured on our Facebook page. We'll be picking *1 Grand Prize winner*and *2 Runner Up prizes*. The Grand Prize winner receives the COMPLETE SET of Envvy's Uglies characters - Fabio, Isabella and Leo. The two runners up will get to pick their choice of one of the Uglies toys...


Read more about the Totally Tongue Out Photo Contest at PetGuide.com.


----------

